# Clinic Lisburn RD Belfast



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi wondering if anyone has had any experience of this clinic
I'm 8weeks pregnant after deivf at Zlin clinic and had booked an early pregnancy scan for today. After 2 miscarriages I was understandably anxious. 
Well no scan for me today. Stood outside the closed clinic in the rain for 30mins for the cleaner to tell us they closed at 5.30pm. Interesting as I phoned at 6pm to confirm my appointment at 7pm and check the location of the clinic. I know people can get held up and stuff but they had my bloody number. Also called them while waiting outside and got their out of hours service... They didn't have any contact details for the staff of the clinic and advised me to phone and reschedule tomorrow! Good thing I wasn't having a bloody emergency.
So annoying.
I appreciate I'm in a fortunate position to be needing am early pregnancy scan, and I will be able to get a scan elsewhere. Just needed a rant.


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

sorry to hear of your misfortune... 

bet you want to scream 

if its any help to you,there is a place in hillsborough...although i dont know the name but they also offer early scans and a fantastic 3d scan wen your little bumpy is growing 

hope this helps and congratulations and good luck!!! 

xxxx


----------



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks itsy bitsy. 
My mil does ultrasound tho not early pregnancy scans, I had been reluctant to have her scan me in case it was bad news but after yesterday unjust needed to know as soon as possible. She scanned me today and  I've one healthy embie measuring right on track at 8weeks. She wasn't able to tell me the heart rate but is satisfied all is well. we also have an empty sac but don't mind too much as a nice straightforward singleton pregnancy is fine by me.
Am so over the moon and considerably less stressed. Thank u so much about the info in hillsborough, I didnt know there was a clinic there.
Got a very apologetic voicemail and email from clinic and offer of a free scan. Wouldn't have been sonmuch of an issue if I hadn't been so worried in the first place.


----------

